# Achat IPAD 2 : Besoin d'aide :)



## yoyo94 (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau sur le forum, j'ai franchi le cap de l'inscription pour avoir des conseils sur l'achat d'un Ipad 2.

Je dispose d'un PC à la maison et je souhaiterais prendre un portable, mon utilisation est à 90% du surf et le reste regarder des vidéos. Je trouvais donc intéressant niveau prix/confort de prendre un Ipad 2 plutôt qu'un macbook.

Cependant après avoir lu de nombreux témoignages j'ai quelques doutes sur mon achat et si je ne devrais pas m'orienter vers un mcbook air premier prix (900euros en tarif éducation tout de même).

Le gros point noir pour moi serait une navigation internet lente (j'ai lu plusieurs post sur les pb de wifi de l'ipad). Je voulais savoir si ce problème subsiste toujours ou s'il faut toujours bidouiller (passer en wifi g ce qui me derangerait car 1 ordi portable est brancher sur le réseau wifi et 3 iphone également). Un jailbreak de l'ipad résout-il se problème ?

A propos du jailbreak que je compte faire, y'a t-il un danger (d'après ce que j'ai lu non mais les posts sont anciens) ?

Bref vous l'auriez compris mon inquiétude se porte sur internet car je compte surtout surfer avec et un surf lent rendrait mon achat totalement inutile, le mcbook air me semble très bien mais je préfère la navigation sur tablette et pour du net je trouve qu'un ipad suffit (économie de 400 euros non négligeable).

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir lu


Cordialement


----------



## irishboy (14 Août 2011)

Tout est bon dans le jambon ... euh l'ipad !!!

La navigation internet est remarquable ( avis perso) et le jailbreak sans danger si tu fais attention aux manipulations que tu effectues !!!

Si tu as d'autres questions hésites pas


----------



## yoyo94 (14 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Merci de ta réponse, je voulais savoir si le pb de la wifi est résolu ou s'il est nécessaire de passer en g (ce qui me dérange vu que d'autres périphériques y sont branchés et cela affecte leur débit (ordi portable de mon frère et ps3).

J'aimerais savoir si des utilisateurs de l'ipad 2 pourrait témoigner de la qualité de leur connexion tout en me disant leur configuration.

Merci beaucoup (je compte me l'acheter dans les jours qui viennent si le pb de la wifi est résolu).


P.S : Je dispose de la freebox révolution V6


----------



## irishboy (16 Août 2011)

De quel problème parles tu ? personnellement je n'ai aucun problème avec le wifi


----------



## yoyo94 (16 Août 2011)

Je parle de ce pb : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/probleme-de-wifi-avec-ipad-2-a-658132.html

J'ai vu plusieurs sujets dessus sur d'autres forums et je voulais savoir s'il est toujours d'actualité.

Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (16 Août 2011)

yoyo94 a dit:


> Je parle de ce pb : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/probleme-de-wifi-avec-ipad-2-a-658132.html
> 
> J'ai vu plusieurs sujets dessus sur d'autres forums et je voulais savoir s'il est toujours d'actualité.
> 
> Merci



Pour ceux qui l'ont oui, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas, ,non.....


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2011)

jamais eu un prob de wifi pour ma part
sur les forums on ne parle que des prob, il ne faut pas faire de ces prob une règle générale


----------



## asus27 (19 Août 2011)

Salut

Souvent, le problème que tu parles, concernes la FreeBox Révolution, que je possède et je te rassure, je n ai jamais de déco. avec mon iPad 2 

Je possede un macbook pro 13" et depuis mon iPad... 

Fab


----------



## yoyo94 (20 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos reponses !

J'ai opté pour lipad 2 a 489 euros. J'en suis totalement satisfait. J'avais le pb de la freebox mais depuis le jailbreak plus aucun soucis. 

Je suis pleinement satisfait de mon achat !


----------

